
Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak hopes Bitcoin will become global currency - ca98am79
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/04/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-hopes-bitcoin-will-become-global-currency.html
======
lowlevel
Yeah, I'm not putting any weight behind this... ask him something more
concrete like how to reduce the chip count on your disk drive controller.

------
foobarbazetc
It won’t though. It’s a terrible currency.

~~~
ca98am79
It will, it is an excellent currency

------
jumelles
I encourage everyone who supports Bitcoin to speak out about it! It makes it
easy to know whose opinions to take with a pillar of salt.

~~~
asdsa5325
I encourage everyone who supports Bitcoin to actually use it as a currency,
instead of a sketchy investment vehicle

------
threeseed
With all due respect to the guy but asking him is the equivalent of asking
some random person on the street. He isn't an economist, civil servant or
researcher who has actually invested significant thought on the matter. He is
just someone who founded Apple decades ago and hasn't done much since.

Also it's really just a terrible idea. The volatility, the fraud and ease of
theft, the lack of connection to something physical, the fact it undermines
banks whom serve an important purpose. No thanks.

~~~
cup-of-tea
> the lack of connection to something physical

Do you get paid in something physical? Do you think there are notes or
precious metals sitting in a safe somewhere that you just never use? I suggest
you study money. Also don't use the word whom unless you know how to.

~~~
threeseed
I am referring to the use of Bitcoin as a mass market currency. Physical
currency is still useful in many situations where there is (a) no/intermittent
networking, (b) when the cost of the purchase is less than the financial
overheads and (c) for truly anonymous purchases.

I could keep going. There is a reason that even in countries like Australia
where we have widspread tap to pay that cash is still pervasive.

~~~
cup-of-tea
There's no reason bitcoin can't coexist with physical currency. An interesting
question is if bitcoin were accepted everywhere, what would people trust more?
Bitcoin or bits of paper printed by the government?

------
UwaisContreras
Is bitcoin not already a global currency?

------
simpleAdam
Wozniak was a pretty amazing guy. Not sure what hes been up to lately.

